# No license needed on private property?



## saintsfan (Nov 12, 2015)

I have read over and over, law states no hunting lic. Required to hunt on your land. Can someone confirm please, and if I were to be pulled over with a deer  w/out a tag how do I prove  it was killed on my property?


----------



## nickel back (Nov 12, 2015)

saintsfan said:


> I have read over and over, law states no hunting lic. Required to hunt on your land. Can someone confirm please, and if I were to be pulled over with a deer  w/out a tag how do I prove  it was killed on my property?



not sure but I don know you haft to have a harvest record/tags


----------



## rustybucket (Nov 12, 2015)

Been hunting in GA on private land since I was 2hrs old and I've never heard that.  EVERYBODY has to have a license.  There are complementary tags for the young and the elderly.  Never heard of  anything like that for landowners.  Either way, you would still have to have a license, it just might be free/reduced cost.


----------



## huntfish (Nov 12, 2015)

Rustybucket might want to read the rules....

It clearly states that no hunting license is required to hunt on your own land.  You are required to have a Deer Harvest Log.  Page 12 and 14....

Resident Hunting or Hunting & Fishing License is required for all resident hunters 16 years old or older *except *when hunting on land owned by them or their immediate family (blood or dependent relationship) residing in the same household.

DEER HARVEST LOG is required for any person, regardless of age, who hunts deer,* including *deer hunters who are not required to purchase a Big Game License (youth under 16, Sportsman, Honorary and Lifetime Sportsman’s License holders, and resident landowners and their immediate family). The Deer Harvest Log is valid only for a single deer hunting season.


----------



## bowhunter121 (Nov 12, 2015)

Law says no license required to hunt your own property. I'm pretty sure you still have to have a deer harvest record which is free.

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/license-requirements/


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Nov 12, 2015)

Rustybucket has never read the regs....


----------



## huntfish (Nov 12, 2015)

EastmanFireFighter said:


> Rustybucket has never read the regs....



Well as he states above, he's been hunting since he was 2 *hours* old, so I don't think he could.....


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2015)

huntfish said:


> Well as he states above, he's been hunting since he was 2 *hours* old, so I don't think he could.....



So he's what, 4 hours old now?


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 12, 2015)

The only downside to this is if you take the deer to a processor that wants to see the license.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 12, 2015)

no license needed, must wear orange.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Offroadtek said:


> The only downside to this is if you take the deer to a processor that wants to see the license.



You don't have to show any processor your license.  They can ask to see a harvest record.  I didn't get a license duirng years where I only hunted my property.  I just printed a harvest record.


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 12, 2015)

Only for residents. So what do u save 22.00. I believe I'd pay that just in case I wanted to hunt other land sometime. Im sure the money helps the big picture as well just sayin


----------



## Milkman (Nov 12, 2015)

saintsfan said:


> I have read over and over, law states no hunting lic. Required to hunt on your land. Can someone confirm please, and if I were to be pulled over with a deer  w/out a tag how do I prove  it was killed on my property?



You cant prove where you killed any deer if he is in  a vehicle traveling down the road.  IMO, Nobody is going to hassle you about where a deer was killed.  We haven't used deer tags in GA in a coons age. Just print a harvest record and use it if you are going to haul the deer somewhere.

Huntum, shootum, eatum


----------



## cobbcreekhunter (Nov 12, 2015)

You also have to live on the property--homestead


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2015)

cobbcreekhunter said:


> You also have to live on the property--homestead



Negative.



> § 27-2-1.  Hunting, trapping, or fishing without license or permit generally; nonresidents
> 
> 
> (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt, fish, trap, or possess any wildlife or feral hog without first procuring all of the licenses, stamps, or permits required or authorized under this title.
> ...


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 12, 2015)

Must be a resident to hunt your land without a license. It was worded before that you had to own 50 acres to hunt without a license if you were a non resident. Not sure what the rule for non residents are now.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 12, 2015)

jigman29 said:


> Must be a resident to hunt your land without a license. It was worded before that you had to own 50 acres to hunt without a license if you were a non resident. Not sure what the rule for non residents are now.



Nonresidents must have a license regardless of where they hunt.



> § 27-2-1.  Hunting, trapping, or fishing without license or permit generally; nonresidents
> 
> (c) It shall be unlawful for any person not a resident of Georgia who has attained the age of 16 years to hunt, fish in the waters of this state, or trap in this state without a valid nonresident hunting, fishing, or trapping license, respectively, as provided in Code Section 27-2-23, except as otherwise specifically provided by law and interstate agreements. It shall be unlawful for any nonresident to hunt, fish in the waters of this state, or trap without carrying such license on his or her person, unless otherwise specifically directed by authorized personnel of the department.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 12, 2015)

Elfii keepin' em honest since 2005


----------



## saintsfan (Nov 12, 2015)

I thank yall for responding I will download a harvest record as I wasnt aware of such a thing.  Only reason 22.00 or such, is important to me now is I am out on med leave without pay. Just bought this land last year and just getting into hunting again. I will and always have had a license as it does help the cause. Just rough time right now.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Nov 12, 2015)

I pay the money every year even though I am on my own property. Maybe it a small part to a big pot but hope it helps our wildlife resources division. But to answer your question no you are not required to have the licence and all that is needed are harvest record.  Now if you are hunting migratory birds make sure to have your stamp and HIP permit


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes if you own the land you do not have to have a license but you still have to have a deer harvest.  Hence you get them separately when purchasing license.  Safe bet though always just buy a license it goes to good causes


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Negative.



Elfii' a thread killa


----------



## ASEHUNTER (Dec 21, 2017)

What caliber gun did Rustybucket start out shooting at 2 hours old.


----------



## rospaw (Dec 21, 2017)

ASEHUNTER said:


> What caliber gun did Rustybucket start out shooting at 2 hours old.



A pee-wee pistol ?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 21, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Negative.





elfiii said:


> Nonresidents must have a license regardless of where they hunt.





and just so people know what "immediate family" means its

27-1-2
(40)  (A) "Immediate family," except insofar as that term relates to trapping, trappers, and fur dealers, means all persons living in one household under one head of household and bearing a blood or dependent relationship to such head of household.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 21, 2017)

elfiii said:


> So he's what, 4 hours old now?



He starts kindergarten next year.  As soon as he learns the alphabet, he intends to learn to read.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 21, 2017)

ASEHUNTER said:


> What caliber gun did Rustybucket start out shooting at 2 hours old.



Red Ryder .17 caliber bb gun

His daddy had to cock it for him, and pull the trigger, but hey, he was hunting


----------



## red neck richie (Dec 21, 2017)

If you are a Georgia resident you don't need a license to hunt your own property. You do need a harvest log and to have it filled out. If it is private property and you don't own it or your daddy don't own it you need a license.


----------



## red neck richie (Dec 21, 2017)

My apologies it occurred to me that this may be politically incorrect. Your daddy or mama.


----------



## Finch (Dec 21, 2017)

I hunt my own  land right behind my house and I don't buy a license but I do still print off a deer harvest record for when I carry the deer to the processor and I have never had any troubles. The only down side is you are restricted to your own property. If you would like to hunt other private property or WMA you will need to purchase a license.


----------



## Finch (Dec 21, 2017)

Also not completely sure here but I was under the impression if your family owns the land like your mother or father and you do not live with them then you also need a license. I may be wrong though.


----------



## nmurph (Dec 21, 2017)

Finch said:


> Also not completely sure here but I was under the impression if your family owns the land like your mother or father and you do not live with them then you also need a license. I may be wrong though.



Living in the same house isn't sufficient, you must also be a dependent of the head of the household.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 21, 2017)

.17 hmr................


----------



## Milkman (Dec 21, 2017)

I hunt my own land as well as land owned by others and I don’t have to buy a license and I am legal.  So hah ðŸ˜‡


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2017)

rustybucket said:


> Been hunting in GA on private land since I was 2hrs old and I've never heard that.  EVERYBODY has to have a license.  There are complementary tags for the young and the elderly.  Never heard of  anything like that for landowners.  Either way, you would still have to have a license, it just might be free/reduced cost.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 21, 2017)

There’s a misnomer that doe days don’t apply to private land owners too.


----------

